# What are you shooting this 2008 3d season,Anything new ?



## kemosabi (Jan 14, 2008)

Im going to try a iron Mace this season.I finally put one in my hand ,and it felt pretty good....Shoots even better,Fun bow to shoot...I like being able to shoot the low poundage and still get a good flat trajectory..Anyone else shooting this beast ??let me know what you think about yours.id like some feedback on them..??
Thanks

kemo


----------



## Tommy Chumley (Apr 9, 2003)

I shot with my Ovation at 70 lbs last year, but my bad shoulders made me decide to put 60 lb limbs on it and use it just for indoors (it is WAY slow at 60 lbs!!). I am having a set of Barnsdale limbs made for my Conquest and will start the season with that. Eventually I will get a dedicated 3D bow, but money is a bit tight right now.


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

*3d*

Hoyt Katera, will start setting it up as soon as it comes in, hopefully in another couple weeks.


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Nov 29, 2007)

I will be shooting the 08 PSE Shark x this year.


----------



## dabishop_57 (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm shooting an "08" Pearson Z-34 (blue) 65# 29 inch draw with a 27 inch arow weighing in at 327 grains 284 fps.


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

As soon as it gets here I will be shooting The General by Bowtech realtree apg.


----------



## vinnieB (Jul 24, 2007)

06 reflex highlander


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Drenalin LD.

Lien2


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*Mathews Prestige*


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

*3-d setup*

Ready to kill alot of foam with my new Mathews Drenalin LD, black with camo limbs, sweetest shooting Mathews I ever owned!!!:wink:

:laser::BrownBear:


----------



## Tenpoint TL-7 (Jan 23, 2006)

*3D Setup*

I'll be shooting my new TenPoint Titan TL-7 CrossBow with a Tasco 3-9x50mm rifle scope on it. I too will be killing alot of foam. I shot great at my first shoot in January. I shot a 289 from the hunter peg , 30 yards max. The 6 power scope helped me find the ten ring.


----------



## Full metal jack (Oct 29, 2006)

I will be shooting a 82nd when it comes in. For now the new Commander will pull double duty for now.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

UltraElite when it finaly gets outta customs =[


----------



## powerpoint9 (Jul 6, 2007)

*3D bow?*

The Parker Hornet listed in my signature unless Kemosabi puts an Iron Mace on sale! :wink:

Hey Kemo...have you been to Waddill Wildlife Refuge to shoot the Archery course there? or their ranges...3D and regular practice range? (http://www.wlf.louisiana.gov/education/classroomresources/fieldtrips/) 

It's set up by the Tangi Archery Club: http://tangi.abitaweb.com/


----------



## mlviper (May 18, 2005)

Hopefully a Hoyt X7


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

Blacked-out 101st


----------



## HotShot88 (Jul 19, 2005)

Seven 37-------jade. Toxonics;Extreme;Trophy Taker;Vibracheck


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

Black Platinum Slayer bowhunter class rig, my Scepter 4 open class will be moved to field archery and indoor.


----------



## MhawkM (Jan 30, 2008)

Mathews C4 60 lbs. Black with camo limbs Trophy ridge dropaway Sword 3rd plane with 4x lens 27.5 in doinker truball chappy boss release and fatboy 400s


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

Drenalin, Sword Titan with 4x lens , X-cutters, 30" Beiter Centralizer


----------



## Quickpin87 (May 12, 2006)

the vulcan setup in my sig!!!


----------



## kemosabi (Jan 14, 2008)

*scope powers?*

Looks like a lot of new stuff on order....Its nice to see there is still a alot of action w/hunting season over....Im shooting a 2 power.I see alot of 4 and 6 power...Do yall swap them out or shoot them solely ????


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Sticking with the tried and proven. Nothing impressive for 2008.
The War Horse: Year 2000 Hoyt UltraTec, set to 62 pounds, 29" draw, QT3000 arrow rest, Super Peep, Limb Savers, Sure Loc Challenger, 4X Grande Millinum, Cartel stabilizer, and Carbon Express arrows CXL2-250s (286 fps). Might look at the Hoyt Seven 37 again....maybe.


----------



## OA3D (Feb 26, 2007)

rcgerchow said:


> Hoyt Katera, will start setting it up as soon as it comes in, hopefully in another couple weeks.


Me too ... Hoyt Rintec until it shows:wink:


----------



## huntindoglabguy (Mar 5, 2006)

*Dld*

DLD blueberry that will be crackerized in a couple of weeks hopefully!!!


----------



## BOWJOE (Mar 1, 2003)

*3-D bow*

I'll be shooting my Mace for 3-D this summer. Same arrows with 55 gr. screw in target tips instead of speed-pro broadheads. Put my 4x lense in my 4 pin Viper sight, all sighted in & ready to go. I tried 35 gr. glue in tips but couldn't get tight groups. Have a good season. Joe


----------



## kennyelp (May 30, 2007)

I'll be shooting my new Drenlin LD w/ 60lb limbs, also the new easton 3D lightspeed arrows.


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

101st Airborne
Spot-Hogg 
TT drop away


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

The same bow I shot last year...an '06 Allegiance.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

heres mine 07 vulcan i just got couple months ago cj dead nuts 2 and limbrdriver rest posten stab


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

50lb Elite GTO


----------



## BigBuckBabe (Nov 9, 2007)

*My Bow*

I just wanted to show you guys my pink hoyt trykon sport.. brand new. I'm getting ready to shoot some more tournaments. Can't wait!


----------



## bonesjohnson (Jan 14, 2008)

2008 bowtech allegience (firestorm gray)
trophy taker
bomar stab
spot hogg sight
fatboy 400's


----------



## Waiting for 300 (Jan 8, 2007)

Just got my Diamond Marquis in, target colored. Rigged up with sword .10, little tuning left to do but so far very happy with the purchase. Looks even better than expected when ordered.


----------



## critteracres2 (Feb 13, 2007)

Bowtech Guardian @62# (Maxed out) Gold Tip arrows. It worked last year and there wasn't anything that got my heart pumping when I shot it this year. There are a lot of faster bows out there but I like peace and quiet. Nothing I hate worse than listening to a guy that is shooting 4 stakes behind me.


----------



## slamdam (Oct 10, 2006)

Apex 7, Gold Tip X-cutters, Trophy taker lizard tounge, Spot hogg hogg it tru ball thumb release, G-String strings, The Senior dampner, and a Genesis Stabolizer.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Hoyt Katera (Jet Black)
Tiger Tuff Lizard Tongue
CBE sight w/ 5x classic scope
Posten Stabs.
Easton Fatboys 400 w/ 80 gr. tip.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

*Bow Tech 101*

This will be my first year shooting a Bow Tech for 3D. I've been shooting 3D for a while but never with a set up that will be shooting this fast. Sword sight and AEP Stabilzer with Victory arrows. VX 22 HVs as soon as they get here.


----------



## thumperX (Jun 9, 2004)

*Cant wait till it warms up alittle!!!*

Here my new 3D bow!! traded in my switchback for it and now debating on still using my redlines or going to fatboys!?!?


----------



## WesTDC (Feb 9, 2006)

I'll be shooting my UltraElite in my signature.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

last year shot a martin jaguar till it blew up on me....(while taking practice shots at the 3d range) 
finished out the year with my ross cr334 

this year ill b kill foam with a 08 equalizer in firestorm grey..when it gets here.

other than that...pretty much everything else is new this year. lol
finally got some other things taken care of and i went on a 3d equipment buying rampage....:embara:

man was it expensive...but all that new equipment will look even sweeter on the BT:wink:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

'08 Mathews Prestige

I'm waiting on a SH hogg-it (hurry up sean ) and a sling to finish it off.


----------



## xsmasherj (Oct 12, 2005)

101st 70lbs 324fps


----------



## lmj001 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Diamond Marquis*

just got a hell of a deal i,ll be shooting a Diamond Marquis hunter class


----------



## OCD (Jan 19, 2008)

07 Commander.... Decleration III ...... Tough call????


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

kemosabi said:


> Im going to try a iron Mace this season.I finally put one in my hand ,and it felt pretty good....Shoots even better,Fun bow to shoot...I like being able to shoot the low poundage and still get a good flat trajectory..Anyone else shooting this beast ??let me know what you think about yours.id like some feedback on them..??
> Thanks
> 
> kemo


Looks like I might be shooting an Iron Mace this year too....by the way I'm gonna drop you a PM in a few mins.


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Same as last year 06 Hoyt Protec Safari xt2000 set on 60#.


----------



## ssmith6 (Jun 17, 2007)

went from my Tribute to a Marquis. Shootin ASA at 53lbs with GT 22 Ultralights with 80 nibs.


----------



## evergreen acres (Feb 9, 2008)

i am shootin an alpine avalanche(tundra series)with beman arrows. it comes with a black gold sight and a nap fallaway rest. im lovin it, just got it 2 weeks ago, and am tearin up the league.


----------



## Turk745 (Feb 10, 2008)

2007 PSE X Force 7
*Spot Hogg Hogg It w/ wrap and light kit
*Trophy Taker Rest
*Posten Stab
*Fuse string suppressor
*WC strings
*Easton Lightspeeds: 295 grains shooting 315fps


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Replacing my Parker with a Black Ice by Diamond (currently in transit). Signature gives the rest...Trophy Taker and Copper John Micro Pro with the micro adjustment. Probable won't shoot a dang bit better, but the cost per shot has already gone up... 

Now where the heck's that Big Brown Truck???? Maybe DJ's got it down at Daytona...reckon?


----------



## iscap_boy (May 12, 2006)

'06 Reflex Highlander, Carbon Tech Cheetahs Hunter (250grains)


----------



## nickster (Jun 30, 2007)

I Will Probabily Go With 
Airborne 101 Target With Axcel 3000 Sight, Viper Scopr, 30" Quadro Flex Stabilizer , And Victory X Ringers


----------



## Simpson (Dec 11, 2006)

My 3D ride this year will be a "07 Tribute. Viper microtune with 6x lens, TR dropzone, STS, Cartel stab and GT ultralight arrows. I'll be picking it up in about a week.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

2007 Drenalin black with camo limbs 70#'s, acc 3-60 or Victory shafts if they arrive. I have only had this bow for a short time but like it better every day.


----------



## ArcheryAnonymou (Dec 7, 2007)

BIGBC said:


> UltraElite when it finaly gets outta customs =[


What color did ya get? I got Jade and it should be here beginning of next week.


----------



## thebassmachine (Mar 4, 2007)

*Best Bow In 08 "my opinion of course"*

Hoyt Katera 26" draw, 50-60 pounds, Side plate grip.
Sure Loc QC1 Model 200 sight
Schaffer Tec fall away rest
Fuse Carbon cx hunter stabilizer 8"
Carbon express Maxima 3-D select 150 shafts 
Scott Silverhorn Release
Vanguard double bow case to keep it all protected!


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

Mathews Apex 7
Copper John Evo2, classic scope, dy optics lens
Posten Stabilizer 24 inch
Spot Hogg SNS Release
Gold Tip UL series 22 315gr
Vortex Vipers 
World Record Bowstrings

if i decide to shoot the MBR class ill swap out the EVO2 with my DN2 comp.


----------



## JSHUNT2 (Dec 18, 2006)

Im gowing from a hoyt protec to an apex7


----------



## trelson (Dec 30, 2006)

I am shooting my new X-force 6


----------



## bowtech archer (Dec 5, 2007)

i'll stick with the faith full bowtech oldglory this year


----------



## jing1117 (Jun 17, 2006)

i'll be using my drenalin ld tomorrow. first time i'm going to use a mathews bow for 3d, hmmm, should be fine...


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

I'll be shooting the same bow as last year but with a few different accessories. 

07 Ultra Elite
CJ Evo2
TT Spring Steel
Doinker Elite Bar and V's
Victory X-Ringer HV's at about 52 lbs. 
Longhorn Advantage or Carter Just Cuz +


----------



## jing1117 (Jun 17, 2006)

jing1117 said:


> i'll be using my drenalin ld tomorrow. first time i'm going to use a mathews bow for 3d, hmmm, should be fine...



just to update, the drenalin ld did good in yesterdays shoot, took 2nd in the BHFS A ADULT. guess the DLD will stick as my 3d bow. good start i guess.


----------



## ArcheryAnonymou (Dec 7, 2007)

Hotness squared.


----------



## Hillman (Oct 17, 2007)

Last year I shot 3D with a Mathews XT sold that, bought a Merlin sold that one, I have not shot the Seven 37 yet however I really like the grip & the wheels seem very smooth & the finish is a A+. I have a set of WC strings on the way then I'll take it for a test drive.

Bob L. Grips
Posten's Slim Jimmz Stab.

Terry K


----------



## bsmithsrs (Feb 2, 2006)

Staying with what works, my Jennings T-Master!


----------



## 3d wanna B (Nov 11, 2007)

2005 hoyt Proelite, Sure-loc Supremes, Vipor Scope, FAT BOYS.


----------



## kkromer (Sep 14, 2004)

Hoyt X7
Tox Naildriver
Specialty Archery Super scope - 6x
30" ultralite stabilizer with adjustable V-bar
Fatboy 500s 100 grain points - 320grains
28" - 58#'s -282fps

I'm ready to give it a run. The x7 is really fast, IBO 298 at 28" and shoots well. Took me a while to get it balanced to where it felt like it aimed as well as the old pro 38.


----------



## rsmith811 (Feb 23, 2008)

Bowtech 101 st all the way


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

08 Crackerized Firestorm Grey Constitution
Sword 3rd Axis Apex w/ .009 pins
Doinker 12" Carbon Graphite 
Trophy Taker Pronghorn
Carbon Express CXL SS 

28in 
55lbs
301grs 
284fps


----------



## JStrebin (Feb 9, 2008)

*2008 3D Set up!!*

Well as soon as my Katera XL show up I will get it set up to start killin foam.

Soild black Katera XL, Copper John ANTS Evo 2, Viper 2x scope, Trophy taker rest, Doinker Stabs, TRU Ball release, Easton Fatboys 400


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

"Thought" I was gonna shoot my 82nd....but there's NO WAY to get this thing ASA legal without shooting 600gr's. I just bought the wrong bow. At 62#'s it's slinging my x-cutters at 330fps.

So.....I ordered an '08 Constitution, last Tuesday. I'll probably go at about 62#'s with it and go to a heavier tip......and shoot it around 286fps.

Looking forward to it.

You guys shooting Airbornes......I sure hope you're either shooting logs or you're NOT shooting ASA events....lol. Mine will find a home in my stable as a hutning rig. It's an AWESOME shooter.


----------



## FULL-BORE (Nov 29, 2003)

Conquest 4


----------



## Hawaiian Archer (Dec 4, 2006)

Aloha 
Last year I was shooting a Hoyt Protec great bow.
This year shooting a BT Constitution :
51lbs.
27" draw
Sure-Loc Lethal Weapon 5 pin
GK Premier rest
Doinker Carbon Elite stab 11.5"
Superball peep
WC strings
flinging GT Pro 22's W/ 3" 3-D Duravanes

Can't wait to shoot past 20yds:tongue:


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

Bowtech Commander Testarossa. 29" @ 70lbs. Sword Acu-Site 3rd Plane Micro, 4X Lense, Vaport Trail Limb Driver, and Octane stabilizer. PSE X-WEAVE PRO


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

ArcheryAnonymou said:


> What color did ya get? I got Jade and it should be here beginning of next week.


I got anodised blue. picked the bow yesterday after 15 weeks of waiting. worth the wait though. :thumbs_up


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

*My 3-D/Hunting*

Sweetest little bow I have ever shot!!! PSE Firestorm X
View attachment 366599


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

*My 3-D/Hunting*

Sweetest little bow I have ever shot!!! 

PSE Firestorm X
Spot Hogg Hogg-it
Trophy Taker Pronghorn
Doinker 3-D Carbon
Easton Axis w/Blazers

Don't be laughin at my Axis for 3-D, I can put your eye out at 60 yds.:RockOn:



View attachment 366599


----------



## Bugle 'em (Jan 18, 2008)

08 Hoyt Ultra Elite in blue


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Really enjoying my CR target scope*

Works great. drilled and tapped alight on the side. Works excellant.


----------



## sj_lutz (Feb 25, 2005)

I'll be using my General this year. Setup is as shown except I've got a TT shakey hunter in place of the Limbdriver.


----------



## Bowtech2008 (Mar 14, 2008)

Bowtech 101st airbourne. This bow is AWESOME!


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

2008 Bowtech Constitution


----------



## gpalma (Oct 3, 2007)

04 Bowtech Pro40 Wheely target model with Barnrat limbs. TT Spring launcher and GT U/L Pro 22's. Not sure on what sight yet and 12" BH class stabilizer. 

We don't shoot by IBO/ASA rules here except that the stab must be 12" and slider sights are legal. A friend may give me a CBE sight for services rendered or I may end up buying a DS Advantage.

I'm actually kind of excited about how well this little beauty is going to perform at 27" and 56-57#.


----------



## Cyberone (Jun 8, 2002)

Just got my Conquest 4 set up ready to shoot Men's Unliimited. This weekend will be my first shoot with it. If the way it holds on spots this is going to be a very good bow.


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*Here is my 3D rig. Elite GTO 27in @ 64lbs W/ Victory Xringer's= 303fps.*


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

:tongue:


----------



## AW135751 (Apr 14, 2007)

2008 Mathews Drenalin LD Great bow:wink:


----------



## hawkmoon (Dec 18, 2006)

I'll be shooting the recurve that I spent the winter making, shooting great so far.


----------



## sj_lutz (Feb 25, 2005)

hawkmoon said:


> I'll be shooting the recurve that I spent the winter making, shooting great so far.


That looks gooooooooooooooooooood......


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

My long awaited UltraElite :


----------



## tecoutfitter (May 25, 2005)

*xforce 7*

cbe quad lite
viper scope
easton fatboys
B2 strings and cables from Nathan Brooks


----------



## s.rob (Jan 17, 2007)

*3-d Bow*

DRENALIN LD ALL BLACK 60# 65% 27" mathews rest,sword 3rd pl micro 5 pins,carbon a-bomb 11.5 fat boy 500's tru-ball 360 st release.Flo green and black bling sling
S.ROB


----------



## OH3dshooter (Dec 10, 2006)

*new gear*

Mathews Apex 7
GoldTip Series 22 Shafts
Classix LC 4x Scope


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

101st sweet


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I've got a new Martin Slayer on order and I'm gonna get it set up for 3-D and I hope it beats out my Bowtech OG and if it does it will be a shooter!


----------



## wlw723 (Feb 10, 2008)

08 diamond marquis 70# limbs... trophy ridge drop zone, cobra sidewinder lx 5 pin,


----------



## airmonkey (Feb 28, 2008)

CSS Challenger 70#, Viper 4 pin sight, Gold Tip Pro Hunters, T.R.U.E. Ball copperhead release.


----------



## highcountry12 (Mar 10, 2007)

just ordered my commander last night and will have a sure loc with hha scope(no lense) aep stab, trophy ridge drop away, gold tips and tru ball bt gold 4. :darkbeer:


----------



## vinnieB (Jul 24, 2007)

heres mine-06 reflex highlander, impact archery 2 pin sight, vibracheck stabilizer, whisker biscuit, easton epic 400's with blazers, and a fletcher .44 caliber team primos release


----------



## sapeters3 (Jan 27, 2008)

the new Martin Slayer X fast, holds like a rock and to all 3-Der`s tell a friend or better yet bring him or her with you its a great sport have a good season, keep em in the middle

:usa2:


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

*3-D setup*

I'm gonna start shooting in the open class this year. I'm gonna use my Conquest apex, Viper scope with a 4X lens and a .010 up pin. I bought the new fuse 27.5 stab. With a 10 in. doinker side bar and shooting Easton A/C/E's. ( hope I don't miss )


----------



## airborne101 (Dec 24, 2007)

BT 101st airborne, ripcord rest which will soon be gone...might to looking into the dmi expert II....copper john DN2 supreme micro sight.... Fuse 8.5" connexion stab. carbon express maxima hunter 350's... 27.5 inch draw + string loop shooting 70lbs.... arrows leave the bow at 310fps


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

This year an 08 Slayer


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Switched to a brite sire protuner and a brite site scope. Changed the stabilizer mounts and added some weight. And switched over the ACC's. Plus the 80% cam is coming off in favor of a 65% cam. All in all every change has had good results. Really looking foward to this year.


----------



## bowhunter831 (Feb 14, 2007)

*PSE Mojo*

PSE Mojo-Nap Micro 3000-Sure loc Challenger with Lethal Weapon Pin Attachement-Fat Boy 400's.


----------



## Inukshuk (Aug 21, 2005)

I'll stick with my Guardian.


----------



## yotedog (Mar 26, 2008)

I just got a bear lights out and some trophy ridge sights so far love it.


----------



## Tenpoint TL-7 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Build My Own Bow*

I build my own bow. I took the riser and cams from a 2003 bowtech tomcat and put alpine limbs on. A friend of mine made cumstom strings for it. It's shoots great. This Sunday will be my first shoot with it. The draw is 26" and the draw weight is 54# with a 250 grain arrow it shoots 260 fps. :wink:


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

Shooting the Vectrix for Open Class again this year, 65 lbs, 287 fps with 357gr Carbon Tech Hippo 400 arrows. 

New this year for Bowhunter Class I am shooting the Katera 60 lbs, 288 fps with 370gr Vapor Speed 23 arrows. Smokin....

Have been shooting indoor 3D since January, looking forward to some outdoor money shoots......


----------



## Buster Brown (Nov 22, 2007)

all black C4, Surelock sights,trophy taker blade,carter and Gold tip 22'simp2::smash:


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

nothing new for me. just my 04 Ultratec at 299 fps and a 22 setries goldtip in the Open class.

Tony


----------



## hoytman88 (Oct 8, 2007)

hoyt pro elite, trophy taker spring steel, goldtip 22 series with 2 inch vane, 30" blackmax stabilizer, extreme rt1000 sight


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

BIGBC said:


> My long awaited UltraElite :



great looking bow. but oh my god your cam is in the dirt! thats bad for the string and the cam.. shame shame on you.

Tony


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

*Come on Mathews, send her home.*

Just ordered my new 08' Lizard Green, Mathews Apex 7, today. Good Lord this is going to be one long wait. I'll have pictures when it gets here and i get it tricked out with all the goodies. :wink:


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

I had a good year in the pro/ams last year with my Apex 7 so I never thought that I would be shooting something different this year. Well, I'll be shooting Augusta (hopefully) with my Elite xxl. I absolutely love this bow, holds like a rock and have been shooting it really well. The A7 has been hanging on the wall all year.


----------



## huntindoc (Feb 8, 2006)

Shooting my Commander for now. Will give the Constitution listed in my sig a chance when if it ever gets here.

hd


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Target Tony said:


> great looking bow. but oh my god your cam is in the dirt! thats bad for the string and the cam.. shame shame on you.
> 
> Tony


ha ha, only if the string is unwaxed + gets wet. otherwise i dont worry about it =]


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

I'll stick with my Switchback XT , but I dropped from .019 to .010 pins in my Sword , and changed my 12" A E P to a 30" and added a 6" side bar !

Can't afford a dedicated 3d bow right now.Got 2 daughters getting hitched in the next 18 months !


----------



## DR. JAM (May 8, 2008)

Mathews Drenalin LD, Sword Sights, Mathews HDII rest, Carbon Express CX 200. Wish me luck. This will be my first year in 3-D competition.


----------



## bowhunter831 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Pse X Force 7 60lb*

Pse Xforce 7, Fat Boys,pro Tuner Rest,sure-lok Sportsmen Special


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

PSE X Force
Copper John Ants
Archery Specialties Scope 3x
Easton Fatboy 400's
Carter Evolution


----------

